# ipad désactivé



## apple78310 (10 Décembre 2011)

bonsoir à tous,

mon ipad affiche "ipad désactivé" depuis que j'ai essayé trop de mots de passe erronés.
lorsque que je le connecte à itunes, itunes m'affiche un message du genre " itunes ne peut pas se connecter a l'ipad car l'ipad est vérouillé par un mot de passe. dévérouiller l'ipad avant de pouvoir l'utiliser avec itunes"
j'ai vu sur internet qu'il fallait le passer en mode DFU, puis restaurer, mais j'ai peur de perdre les données car je ne sais pas si j'ai fait une sauvegarde.
sachant que je connais le mot de passe, serait il possible de le réactiver sans avoir de risque de tout perdre?
je vous remercie d'avance et bonne soirée!


----------



## breizh85 (10 Décembre 2011)

Il me semble qu'il faut réinitialiser l'ipad à partir de la dernière sauvegarde qu'itunes a fait de ton ipad. Ou peut être aussi si tu as sauvegardé ton ipad sur icloud tu sauras le restaurer.


----------



## apple78310 (10 Décembre 2011)

merci pourta réponse.
pour icloud ce n'est pas possible je ne suis pas sous ios 5.
le problème avec la réinitialisation depuis la derniere sauvegarde c'est que je ne sais pas de quand elle date, y a t il un moyen de le savoir?


----------



## lineakd (10 Décembre 2011)

@apple78310, tu ouvres itunes puis tu cliques itunes, préférences, une autre fenêtre s'ouvrira, tu cliques sur l'icône en forme d'iPhone (Appareils). Et là , tu y trouveras la date ainsi que l'heure de la dernière sauvegarde de ton iPad. 
Ceci avec un imac sous os lion.


----------



## apple78310 (10 Décembre 2011)

merci pour ta réponse.
ma dernière sauvegarde date du mois de septembre, mais je n'ai pas trop le choix de toute façon...
eh bien, merci pour vos réponses, je vais restaurer et je vous tient au courant de la suite de l'affaire


----------

